# 91 BG's "Priority Gal" ... we hardly knew ya ...



## chicoartist (Jun 14, 2008)

Seattle-built B-17G-45-BO, _*Priority Gal*_
91st Bomb Group, 323rd Bomb Squadron
Bassingbourn

Tail number 297304, OR-C code

_17 Feb 44_ - Accepted into inventory

_21 March 44_ - Arrived overseas

_1 April 44_ - Gained by 91st BG

_8 April 44_ - Her first mission (Oldenburg; Lt. Riser crew)

_11 April 44_ - First of 22 missions with Lt. Pryor crew (including three trips to Berlin). Lt. Pryor named the new 'silver' ship ... Pryor ... Priority Gal ... get it?. Succession of crews flew her after that, until ...

_Mid-July 44_ - Lt. Henry Supchak crew become "owners" of P. G. Supchak crew flies 8 missions in her until ...

_31 July 44_ - (50th mission for the 'Gal). Ship failed to return from Munich marshalling yards mission (a tough target). 9 POW, 0 KIA for Supchak crew. MACR #7806.

_Loss Event:_ Over the target she took flak in nos. 1 and 2 engines and started trailing black smoke. Supchak feathered no. 1, but it continued to windmill, causing excessive drag. _Priority Gal_ lagged behind the group. Two other Forts dropped back to help provide mutual protection, but eventually they were called back, and the 'Gal was left on her own. At 1310 hrs Supchak reported over VHF that two engines were out and he was turning for Switzerland. She was last seen as a speck in the sky heading south. She is thought to have gone down after fighter attacks around Neustift, Austria during her journey to internment. All crew survived in German POW camps.


The Supchak crew poses with their new ship and her ground crew. Of note is the Neutral Gray chin turret. A common feature of the early 'silver' Forts.







Wade


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice work Chico! thanks for sharing..


----------



## Priority (Aug 31, 2009)

Crew in this photo is of Lt. Pryor's not Lt. Supchak, please see other pictures on the site


----------

